# Tauwurmzucht!!!



## tdonat (22. April 2001)

Ich glaube wir haben das Wurmzucht Thema schon oft besprochen und ist in diversen Themen zu lesen! Aber Tauwürmer vermehren sich sehr schlecht und wie Franky schon gesagt hat, sonst würden wir nicht wie die Maulwürfe nachts im Dreck wühlen!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil






 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## wolpi (22. April 2001)

Hallo Steffen,Ich habe meine Würmer egal ob Tau oder Mistwurm, in Styroporschachteln (seperat natürlich)untergebracht die man beim Fischgroßhändler bekommt. Die sind so ca. 1,00mx0,40mx0,40m groß. Da passt so allerhand rein, und vermehren tun sie sich auch. Hab ich erst gestern festgestellt, als da lauter kleine Babywürmer drin waren(5 mm groß). Wenn du sie dann noch immer schön feucht hälst und hin und wieder kleine Zeitungsschnipsel mit altem Kaffeesatz vermischt und sie damit fütterst hast du immer frische putzmuntere Würmer.

------------------
Gruß
     WOLPI


----------



## steffen (23. April 2001)

Hi zusammen,Ich wollte mal wissen ob man Tauwürmer auch gut züchten kann oder vermehren die sich nicht so gut in Behältern???
Also wenn ihr dafür einige gute Baukästen oder Infos für die Zucht habt meldet euch!!!Gruß Steffen


----------



## Franky (23. April 2001)

Hi Steffen,soweit ich weiß, lassen sich die Tauwümer nicht züchten. Sonst müssten wir ja nicht bei Nieselregen nachts über die Weiden traben... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich will mich aber nochmal schlau machen...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TommyD (23. April 2001)

Hi
Was die Tauwürmer vermehren sich bei dir in den Styropoorschachteln? Also dann lass ich auch meine in zukunft in der Packung.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Franky (23. April 2001)

So, ich habe hier einen interessanten Link gefunden, der eigentlich das bestätigt, was ich vermutete. Der einzige Wurmtyp, der sich züchten läßt, ist der gute alte Rotwurm...
 Wurmzucht 
Schade eigentlich... 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## tdonat (23. April 2001)

@Franky
Man(n) dankt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## steffen (23. April 2001)

Hi Leutz,Naja, dann muss man wieder raus in den Regen, oder auf die Gentechnik hoffen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steffen


----------



## Bilitis (23. April 2001)

Danke für deinen Link Franky, nun weiß ich aber wirklich alles über die Wurmzucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## wolf (24. April 2001)

Hi
 warum züchten? Warum fangt ihr eure Würmer nicht mit der Reuse???


----------



## Franky (25. April 2001)

Hi Wolf,wie funktioniert das???? Fischfang mit der Cola-Flaschen-Reuse kenn ich ja, aber Würmer...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## goldorak (1. Januar 2004)

He Leute,

hab mir das mal alles durchgelesen.
ich kann nur aus erfahrung sprechen...aber ich hatte keine probleme mir eine gute wurmzucht anzulegen.
hab vor ein paar jahren angefangen.
mit 20 tauwürmern aus meinem angelshop.
jetzt hab ich mehrere hunderte tauwürmer.
viele meiner kumpels kommen regelmässig und denen gebe ich dann immer mal welche, damit sie weder kaufen noch suchen müssen.
alles was man braucht sind erde,blätter,tauwürmer und kaffeesatz.
dann noch die richtige umgebung schaffen... und eine halbes jahr später ist die 2te generation fangfertig.
aus 20 würmern können dann locker schon 300-400 geworden sein.
also das sind meine erfahrungen....sämtlichen besserwissertexten zum trotz!
bei fragen mailt mir einfach.

goldorak aus dem machoclub!


----------



## hansi_b (25. März 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hallo Ihr lieben züchter!
ich hab auch versucht würmer zu züchten um genau zu sein Tauwürmer!
Erfolge gibts natürlich auch aber rechnen wir mal zusammen! der bau einer wurmzucht dauert auch seine zeit! die pflege auch! ja auch das füttern!
das sind dann schon ein mehrere stunden!
dann habt ihr vielleicht pech und euch verrecken alle durch eingeschlepte krankeiten! mein biologe hat sich auch dran versucht dem ganzen mit wissenschaftlichen aspeckten zu helfen aber selbst er scheiterte an der produktivität der machmal nicht liebesgeilen Tauwürmer!

investiert lieber ein paar stunden in der nacht, geht am tag los sucht euch ein fleckchen erde an dem die spuren (scheishaufen) der würmer deutlich in höherer konzentration auftreten und dann kommt einfach wenns geregnte hat vorbeit und fangt an zu ernten. man nehme eine taschenlampe spann ein bischen durchsichtiges rotes bastelpapier spann dieses vor die taschenlampe und los gehts. bei uns in bayern hat es gerade soclhce tage wo man nicht mal die hunde vor die tür schickt und genau diese tage sind die erfolgreichsten! in zwei tagen hab ich jetzt ca. 250 fette gesunde tauwürmer gefunden und hab somit schon den jahresvorat von würmern gesammelt. diese packt ihr am besten in eine umfunktionierte regentonne und ihr hab das ganze jahr frisch tauwürmer!
vielleicht solltet ihr dies mal ausprobieren um nicht ständig festzustellen dass es in natürlicher umgebung einfach besser geht als in der zucht!
petri
hansi


----------



## Carpking02004 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

*Hallo*

Ich habe da mal ne frage, wie genau züchtet man nun Würmer ? Ich meine wo drinen soll ich die Würmer halten, wo sollten sie stehen und wie soll  sie gefüttern werden und womit?Also am besten wäre eine Komplete Anleitung wie ich würmer züchten kann.

petri heil
carpking


----------



## Borgon (1. April 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Moin Carpking!Bei mir hat´s auch gefunzt mit der Zucht.Habe ´ne grössere Holzkiste genommen(ca.100*80*80cm glaub ich,schon länger her aber hier im Board irgendwie hab ich´s schonmal beschrieben).Holz deshalb,damit nicht´s drinnen schimmelt(atmungsaktiver sozusagen  ).In die Kiste hab ich schwarze Torferde getan,vermischt mit alten Ahornblättern.Oben ´ne Schicht Moos rauf und altes Gras(ziehen sich die Würmer selbst in die Gänge),manchmal Kaffegrund,und ab und zu mal das Moos angefeuchtet.Achso,und natürlich viele Tauwürmer eingesetzt.Wieveil genau weiss ich nicht,habe nicht gezählt,aber es waren Etliche.Dann konnte ich immer wieder beim absammeln beobachten wie die Würmer oben auf´m Moos zusammenklebten für die Paarung oder so.Hatte nach einiger Zeit auch kleine Würmlis  drinnen also hat´s geklappt mit dem Vermehren.Und wichtig,die Kiste sollte im Keller stehen.Dunkel,kühl und...feucht #t Und um nicht immer wieder die Gänge von den Würmern beim Suchen bzw.Buddeln in der Kiste zu zerstören weil oben nicht genug auf´m Moos rumliegen brauch man in die Ecken nur feuchtes,zusammengeknilltes Zeitungspapier stopfen,da verkriechen sich immer wieder ´n paar von den Würmern #4Viel Glück


----------



## noroc (13. April 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

das hab ich gelesen bei http://www.superwurm.de/Wuermer.htm

da steht :
Als Angelwürmer werden vornehmlich Riesen-Rotwürmer (Dendrobena) und Tauwürmer verwendet. Der Tauwurm wird in der Regel aus Kanada importiert und wird daher auch als Kanadian Nightcrawler verkauft. Der wissenschaftliche Name ist Lumbricus terrestris. Der Tauwurm kann nicht gezüchtet werden und wird in bestimmten Gebieten in Kanada von Hand gesammelt, gelagert und dann in den Handel gebracht. Das Sammeln kann jedoch nur zur eisfreien Zeit geschehen. Auf Grund von Umweltveränderungen und zu hoher Ausbeutung hat sich jedoch die Qualität der Tauwürmer im Laufe der Zeit verschlechtert. 


feundlichen Gruss

noroc


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Moin,
habe mir das Tauwurmangeln abgewöhnt ( ausser auf Wels ) .
Dendrobena halte ich persönlich für fängiger ( insb. auf Aal ) und die gedeihen in meiner Gartenmiste neben den Mistwürmern ausgezeichnet.


----------



## natuga (16. April 2004)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*



			
				steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,<p>Ich wollte mal wissen ob man Tauwürmer auch gut züchten kann oder vermehren die sich nicht so gut in Behältern???
> Also wenn ihr dafür einige gute Baukästen oder Infos für die Zucht habt meldet euch!!!<p>Gruß Steffen


Hallo Steffen,

Tauwürmer lassen sich nicht in geschlossenen Behältern züchten, weil sie viel Platz brauchen, inbesondere in der Tiefe.

Was sich gut züchten läßt sind Dendrobena (Riesenrotwurm) und Eisenia foetida (Mistwurm, Rotwurm, Tigerwurm, Kompostwurm).

Näheres zu Würmern auf meiner Homepage: http://www.natuga.de.tk/angeln.html

Gruß

Klaus alias natuga


----------



## flexmaster (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Also ich hab mit http://www.denus-wuermer.de/ beste Erfahrungen gemacht!!!

Probierts aus!


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

wenn es anders nicht geht als im dunkeln und bei regen würmer zu suchen dann ist es halt so......ich habe jedenfalls immer ne menge spass beim würmer suchen....


----------



## T.punkt (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hi,
also ich züchte auch in der Holzkiste, tu aber alle Würmer zusammen, also Tauwürmer und Rotwürmer und manchmal sogar Laubwürmer, je nachdem was man findet.
Die Holzkiste ist ca 80 cm lang, 30 cm tief und 40 cm breit, ausgelegt hab ich die mit zeitungspapier, damit die Feuchtigkeit aufgesogen und gespeichert werden kann. Dann eine Schicht Muttererde, etwas Blumenerde, Zeitungspapierschnipsel, Kaffeboden und paar Salatblätter. Obenauf dann ausgestochene Grasnarben und Moos. 
Wenn man nun Würmer braucht, dann bracht man nur die Grasnarben anheben und sammelt die Würmer aus den Wurzeln.
Ab und an etwas Feuchtigkeit geben, mach ich mit einem Zerstäuber (war mal Putzmittel drin, ist natürlich ordentlich ausgewaschen worden!). Bei zuviel Feuchtigkeit fängt das Zeitungspapier an zu schimmeln, also aufpassen.
Ab und an etwas Kaffesatz nachgeben als Futter.
Bei mir vermehren sich die Würmer teilweise explosionsartig zu bestimmten Zeiten, musste sogar schon welche "aussiedeln" in den Garten
|jump:
waren einfach zu viele!
Hauptsächlich vermehren tun sich aber die Rotwürmer.


----------



## Hecht Ralle (11. April 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

sind Würmer für Hechte gut?


----------



## carphunter-sobota (13. April 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hallo,

Hatte auch mal vor meine eigene Wurmzucht zu eröffnen 
Hier habe ich was interesantes für dich 
http://hometown.aol.de/mistwurm2003/


----------



## hans der aalnarr (13. April 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

wie kann man würmer mit ner räuse fangen?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

hab ma ne frage wie aknn man würmer mit ner reuse fangen?


----------



## hans der aalnarr (16. April 2008)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

@wolf
wie is des etz mit der reusentechnik
würd mich schon brennend intressieren!


----------



## Hintermueller (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hi ich hab meine Tauwürmer in große Malereimer zur Zucht.
 Hab zimlich viele aber sie wachsen nicht so richtig.
Kann mir jemand einen tip geben was falsch ist?


----------



## Tobi94 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Vielleicht ist dein Behälter zu klein....
Ich habe auch noch eine Frage:
Wo bekomme ich denn geeignete Erde zum Wurm Halten/Züchten her?
Wir haben leider keinen Komposthaufen und ich kenne auch niemanden, der im Besitz eines Solchen ist.
Bekomme ich ungedüngte Erde im Baumarkt?


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich ungedüngte Erde im Baumarkt?


Ja, die meiste Erde (Blumenerde) ist ungedüngt, kanst aber vorher nochmal den Verkäufer fragen.
Kostet so < 2 Euro der Sack.


----------



## herrfrick (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hallo,
im letzten Jahr hab ich die Tauwürmer in einem Eimer mit Erde gehältert.
Das raussuchen war dann blöd, da oben unterm feuchten Tuch nicht genug rumlagen. Beim Pulen in der Erde hab ich dann manche zerrissen, war auch nicht gut.
Dieses Jahr nur Papier und Kaffesatz. Statt Zeitung hab ich mir von unserem Waschraum den Sack mit Papierhandtüchern mitgenommen. Feinste Zellulose ohne Farbe und Zeugs.
Schmeckt den Tauis auch ganz gut.


----------



## BrandungsPirat (30. August 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Die Würmer passen ihre grösser der umgebung an also in mallereimer werden die nicht so gross... sonst hätten sie ja auch garkeine bewegungsfreiheit mehr


----------



## Herbynor (21. September 2009)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hallo Leute
ich habe nun auch mit der Tauwürmerzucht angefangen, Scheint gut zu klappen. Die fressen das Grünzeug weg wie nichts, so dass ich schon nach einem Kaninchen gesucht habe ( war ein Scherz ), aber ich habe eine zweite Zucht angelegt, nämlich für winzige Fliegen und die möchte ich gerne weg haben, hat jemand eine Idee. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem hätte. MfG Herbynor


----------



## ProfieAngler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Gibts irg. eine Wurmfalle oda so also das man die net bei arsch wetter sammeln muss??


----------



## Johnny1 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hmm,
das mit der wurmreuse würde mich ebenfalls interessieren,
war doch vorhin die rede davon, wurde aber noch nicht beantowortet.
Gibt es denn niemanden, der sich damit auskennt bzw selbst betreibt?

Mfg Jonas


----------



## DerSimon (25. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Schau mal auf:
http://www.mainpost.de/sport/Main-Spessart-Grossaktion-FC-Roden-siedelt-Wuermer-um;art798,5077964

Zu kaufen gibt es das Zeug hier:
http://optimax.de/content/shop/shop.php?prod=262&PHPSESSID=eb8c3adec8ea08fd7bc3e52123aead86

Also im Artikel hört sich das wirklich PERFEKT an. Selbst getestet habe ich es allerdings nicht. Ich bin bis jetzt auch immer bei Regen raus. Hat das Zeug vllt. schon mal jemand von euch ausprobiert?


----------



## bigcalli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Das sind 2 echt interessante Links ..Erfahrungsberichte würden mich da auch mal Interessieren:g

Ist zwar etwas OT aber wenns stört kann es ja verschoben werden ^^

Mal nach google befragt: 

*Was ist Biodyozon® ?*

*Biodyozon® ist biologisch unbedenklich!*


*Keine Aufsalzung durch Biodyozon® !*


*Biodyozon® ist ein umweltfreundliches Produkt zur Verhinderung von:*

• *Oberflächen-Algen*
• *Black-Layer*
• *Bakterien*

*im Sport-, Golf- und Zierrasen sowie auf Tennisplätzen, in Bewässerungsteichen, Zuchtteichen, Springbrunnenanlagen etc...*

Bei *Biodyozon® *handelt es sich um ein frisch hergestelltes Produkt, das nicht unbegrenzt lagerfähig ist. Sie sollten daher nach Erhalt des Produktes dieses möglichst schnell zur Anwendung bringen, um die volle Wirkung zu erzielen. *Das Produkt ist absolut umweltverträglich und hinterlässt bis auf eine äußerst geringe Konzentration von Chloridionen keine Rückstände!*

*Zusammensetzung:*
enthält überwiegend unterchlorige Säure (HClO) sowie Wasserstoffperoxid (H2O2) und Ozon (O3) in Spuren


Biodyozon® ist eine Mischung von mehreren Oxidantien mit mikrobizider Wirkung.
Die einzelnen mikrobiziden Stoffe sind alleine nicht so wirksam, wie die im Biodyozon® vorliegende Mischung. Daher ist eine deutlich geringere Dosierung als mit herkömmlichen Desinfektionsmittel nötig, um kontaminiertes Wasser den Anforderungen der Gesundheitsbehörden entsprechend aufzubereiten. 

Die in Biodyozon®enthaltenen Komponenten sind zur Trinkwasseraufbereitung zugelassen und hinterlassen keine Rückstände. Das hohe Redoxpotential von Biodyozon® wirkt desinfizierend. Dabei bekämpft der freigesetzte Sauerstoff zusätzlich die anaeroben Zonen.



*Technisch-phyikalische Daten*
• spezifisches Gewicht ~1,0 g/ml
• flüssig
• Farbe: farblos, klar
• Geruch: nach Chlor riechend
• wirkt korrosiv und bleichend
• dunkel und kühl lagern
• Lagerzeit maximal 8 Tage ab Abfülldatum


*Wirkung *
Die Hauptwirkung von *Biodyozon® *ist auf das hohe Redoxpotential und das Freisetzen von Sauerstoff zurückzuführen. Dadurch werden bei der Wasseraufbereitung Bakterien und Algen im Wasser unschädlich gemacht und gleichzeitig wieder aerobe Verhältnisse geschaffen. Derselbe Effekt wird auch bei der Anwendung im Rasen gegen Oberflächenalgen und „Black-Layer„ erzielt.

*Biodyozon® *besitzt keine nachteiligen Auswirkungen auf die Rasentragschichtbiologie, abgesehen von den Oberflächenalgen und den an der Oberfläche vorhandenen Mikroorganismen. Es ist für die jungen Rasenkeimlinge absolut unschädlich und greift diese nicht an; es kann daher auch in Nachsaaten appliziert werden. Bei hoher bzw. konzentrierter Anwendung kann es kurzfristig zu einer Blattbleichung kommen. 
Die Ursachen der Algenbildung oder „Black-Layer„, die auf standortbedingte Probleme wie starke Beschattung, Übernässung der Wurzelzone etc. zurückzuführen sind, können mit *Biodyozon® *nicht beseitigt werden. 
*Biodyozon® besitzt in den angewandten Konzentrationen keine toxische Wirkung gegenüber Wassertieren, Insekten, Fischen und sonstigen Wirbeltieren sowie höheren Pflanzen. Biodyozon® wird aufgrund seines hohen Redoxpotentials sehr schnell umgesetzt und ist innerhalb weniger Minuten nach der Anwendung nicht mehr nachweisbar. Biodyozon® wird unter anderem auch zur Trinkwasseraufbereitung eingesetzt. Die im Biodyozon® enthaltenen Komponenten dürfen sogar in Restmengen im Trinkwasser enthalten sein.*

*Anwendungsempfehlungen:*
*allgemein:*
• *Biodyozon® *darf nicht mit anderen Präparaten gemischt werden (gemeint sind hier Rasendünger)
• 3-4 Tage vor der Anwendung sollte kein Dünger, kein Wetting-Agent und kein Pflanzenschutzmittel ausgebracht werden
• es sollten großtropfige Düsen verwendet werden; _trotzdem besteht bei Abdrift keine Gefahr,_
• *Biodyozon® *ist sehr gut pflanzenverträglich.
• es soll ausreichende Bodenfeuchte vorhanden sein
• die Anwendung ist weitgehend witterungs-unabhängig, ausgenommen sehr heißes Wetter oder hohe Niederschläge. *Biodyozon® *kann jedoch bei Nieselregen eingesetzt werden.
• *Biodyozon® kann in Wasserschutzgebieten eingesetzt werden*• nach der Anwendung kann sogleich jede mechanische Arbeit ausgeführt werden • *Biodyozon® *muß nicht eingeregnet werden

Quelle:http://www.greensafer.de/0000009bab0e2d407/index.html

*Aber Leider nur 8 tage haltbar^^*

*Würde mir ja helfen meine "Wurmzucht starterpackung" schnell zu "fangen".*


----------



## DerSimon (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hi Bigcalli,
genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht! Hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an. Mit dem Onlineshop welchen ich verlinkt habe, hatte ich auch schon einmal Kontakt aufgenommen. Die waren wirklich sehr freundlich und haben sich auch bei der Beratung Mühe gegeben. Mich hat nur die kurze Haltbarkeit, der Transport und die fehlende Erfahrung abgehalten. Von der Theorie müsste das Zeug ja PERFEKT sein um sich am Anfang des Jahres einen Wurmvorrat zu besorgen. Daher wundert es mich, dass noch kein Angler damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Willst du dir was bestellen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## bigcalli (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Die Gebindegröße von 20 Litern schreckt aber extrem ab ^^ 20 Liter kann man nie innerhalb von 8 Tagen verbrauchen da ich ja keinen Fußballplatz beregnen will....das soll ja auch nur in einer 5% Lösung eingesetzt werden |kopfkrat wenn die ne kleinere gebinde größe hätten, wäre es ne Überlegung ...


----------



## DerSimon (31. März 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Vllt. wäre es eine Möglichkeit sich den Kanister zu teilen. Sollten sich 4 Leute finden könnten wir uns das teilen. 5 Liter pro Person hört sich doch besser an und das wären auch nur 9€ für jeden. Das wäre mir das Experiment wert. Sollten sich genügend Interessierte melden, würde ich einmal bei dem Anbieter anrufen und dies nachfragen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ali-angler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Mensch wenn ich bedenke das ein aal ein tropfen blut auf was weiss ich wieviel 1000 Liter wasser richen kann, was wollt ihr dann noch mit solchen Chlor-Würmern fangen.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*

Hi!

Ist zwar off Topic, aber weiß einer von Euch wie man aus Tauwürmern Nägel macht?

Ich schon! Streut mal Viagra in die Wurmdose!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tauwurmzucht!!!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> hab ma ne frage wie aknn man würmer mit ner reuse fangen?



das war ein spaß von ihn


----------

